# Lotus ?



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Lotus Question*

I am going to be purchasing a Lotus kit from CSUSA.  I will be replacing the factory nib with one from Lou.  Do I need to buy the fountain kit or can I use the rollerball kit since I am replacing the nib?


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 10, 2009)

Rob you need the Front section from the FP for the nib and feed holder and the FP grip .


----------



## texasfootball21 (Mar 10, 2009)

It would be best to go with the FP kit, you will still need the feed and grip, even if you do not use the provided nib.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 10, 2009)

K cool thanks.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck with the pen, hope it turns out well.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Me too - first one I've made.  First time with Amboyna burl as well.  The nib will be a custom ground calligraphy nib.  This is for my favorite customer.  She all ready owns many of my pens.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Mar 10, 2009)

If you have return customers you must be talented. Its a great feeling when a customer comes back for more, she must really find your art very special. 

Sounds like quite a custom order. Would love to see the pen posted when you finish, I'm sure your client will love it.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing it Rob.  Ive yet to make a FP too but kicking the idea around. Keep us posted.


----------



## amosfella (Mar 11, 2009)

the tapered part of the lotus rollerball does not unscrew.  The fountain pen is necessary.  Unfortunately for your pocketbook.  
The only other way would be to buy the nibs, feeds, and grips seperately.  If someone wanted to do a group buy from dayacom, the days of buying the overpriced fountain pen models would be over......


----------



## chriselle (Mar 15, 2009)

texasfootball21 said:


> If you have return customers you must be talented. Its a great feeling when a customer comes back for more, she must really find your art very special.
> 
> Sounds like quite a custom order. Would love to see the pen posted when you finish, I'm sure your client will love it.



I'll second that.  Reminds me of the group of ladies that drop by my shop every other week to check out what's new.  
  I'd like to see that pen, too.


----------

